
Nytimes asks readers to stay with them - artur_makly
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/13/us/elections/to-our-readers-from-the-publisher-and-executive-editor.html
======
masonic

      cover the 2016 election with agility and creativity
    

Isn't that exactly the problem -- getting a little too _creative_ rather than
objectively _reporting_?

------
generic_user
There is more unbiased analysis from RT (Russian Today) the Russian propaganda
network then there is in the Times at this point. That scares me but then
again the other American mainstream media is utter propaganda to I suppose its
only as bad as the rest at this point.

The Times lost credibility with there 'weapons of mass destruction' stories
which were used by Collen Powell and the Bush administration to gain the
support for the Iraq War. The weapons were never verified and over 500,000
Iraqis were killed, and counting. Haven't trusted them since.

------
hulahoof
_we aim to rededicate ourselves to the fundamental mission of Times
journalism. That is to report America and the world honestly, without fear or
favor_

While they are not alone it's a shame the MSM led itself down this path, I
don't feel their almost-admission of bias is going to save the trust.

I do look forward to watching how this unfolds and hope they can bring back
some respect to mainstream journalism.

